# Heat....HELP!



## Buddamonk (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey all, I have a 5x5x6.5 tent with. 1000w adjust a wing and two 8" 590 cfm high velocity inline fans. I also have a 6" inline duct fan.
I set the two 8" fans up to the tent, one pulling, and one pushing. I figured this was my best bet over the 6" duct fan pushing. However, the temp stays steady at 100. There is also a standing fan in the tent, but it doesn't help at all.
I'm trying not to buy another portal ac being I already have 2 running in my home....but if that is my only option....
The tent is located in my basement, the coolest area in the house during the summer. I am already flowering in a separate area in the house, and bought this tent to "expand" somewhat.
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Are your fans inline booster fans or inline centrifugal fans?

If booster fan they are made to_ boost_ air that is already moving. They do not nearly have the pulling power of a inline centrifugal.

I run two 600's with a/c reflectors in a 4x4 tent with negative air pressure with one 6" Vortex with no problems.

I also run my lights at night to help with cooling


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2012)

The fans are not going to cool the space.  You have to be bringing in cool enough air to do that.  I think that the intake fan is probably not helping.

I, like pcduck, use a 6" Vortex and am keeping a 3 x 6.5' space cool enough, even with 100 degree temps.  I pull cool air from my crawl space and run my lights at night.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2012)

*I pull cool air from my crawl space and run my lights at night.*

As do I....with the extra of keeping the basement door open while lights on, allowing the a/c'd air from up here to be sucked down for extra cooling.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 10, 2012)

There is something not right with that setup. I say that because I was running 2 250w hps lights in open reflectors in a 4'x30"x7' cabinet. I had 1 540cfm centrifugal fan pulling the air outof the top to the outside and my intakes at the bottom are passive openings. Even though I was running half the wattage (500w total with 2 lights) I was also in half the space, and keeping the heat in check was not a problem. I was able to maintain the ambient temperature of the air outside the cabinets and only ran 2 small clip on fans in the cabs.

I think wither the fans you are using are not the right type or they are not being utilised correctly. Having one fan pushing and one pulling is not the best way to cool your tent. If your ambient temp outside the tent is able to keep the tent cool(ambient air temp of 75degrees or less to cool the heating from a 1kwatt light) then I would suggest that you turn both fans to pull air out of the tent and allow the openings at the bottom of the tent be passive intakes. This type of setup seems to work best from my experience as the hot air in the tent rises and can be pulled out at the top, while the cooler air settles to the floor in the basement can be pulled in at the bottom and then blown around the tent within to cool everything. I use a smaller oscillating fan on the floor of my tent, blowing up under the plants so that the heat is pushed to the top of the tent and the fresh air is blown up under the plants.

Now if you have your thermometer sitting right up under the light, it will not measure the ambient temp accurately as it will get heated by radient heat from the light. You have to put it in the shade so that it only measures ambient temp without the radient heating of the thermometer.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 10, 2012)

I measure temp at canopy level, but to each their own...


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Jul 10, 2012)

I measure temps in both places. My plants are only about 15" tall but there's a big difference in temp's at the top and the bottom sometimes. Before I added an A/C unit to the room I saw 100+ temps at times too. Scary stuff when you want to provide the best environment possible for your plants. The top level thermometer also reminds me to move the light lol.


----------



## Buddamonk (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, so I was considering abandoning the adjust a wing, and just going with a 1000w hood so I could duct out the heat...if I made that adjustment would I still need an ac, or could I possibly use the two 8" fans to exhaust, and un Velcro the bottom tent flaps to allow passive intake? Just looking for the best option here.
Also the basement is relatively cool, but with dead of summer here, it's not completely cool.
I do have a 1000w "sun leaves" hood I believe it's called. I just thought the adjust a wings covered better area?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2012)

An air cooled hood will help immensely......however, like I said, just moving air through there will not cool your space.  The air you are pulling through the light must be cool or it will not cool the space. How cool is your basement where you are pulling air?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

:yeahthat:

And your fans must be the centrifugal type. Vortex Fans are an example for such use.

Are your fans inline booster fans or inline centrifugal fans?

That question was asked previously but failed to get a response.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 11, 2012)

good question, pc . . . hey budda, did you accidentally get booster fans ?


----------



## Buddamonk (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for all the informative insight.
I'm running a test right now with an ac in the room with the 1000w and an inline fan sucking air into the tent.
I vented the ac hose through ducting out the tent and into a vent shaft leading outside. So far the ac has been running for about an hour now and it appears to keep the tent at a steady 76/77 degrees. :hubba: 
Will continue to monitor and keep you guys posted. I didn't want to use another ac, but hey.....gotta do what we gotta do right?
Pc....I believe it is a centrifugal fan. I found the exact same fan here:
hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-8in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp
All morning I have been searching google tryna figure out if it was a booster, or centrifugal....I suck at google  
Hemp goddess......beautiful pic by the way  
The temp in my basement outside the tent is 81 degrees, so pulling that air into the tent definitely wasn't helping. Finally realized that. But ever since I installed the portable ac, I've been constant at 76. I'm gona wait until this evening, and if everything holds, I should finally be ready to bring my girls in there. :icon_smile: 
Hush......hey mate. I am unable to control the temp outside of the tent, which led me to place a portable inside the tent. Although the tent is in the basement, it has a steady temp of 81 degrees....and if I'm going to use an ac in the basement, I'd much rather that cool air be blowing directly over my girls. Not to mention its only a 7000 btu(that I didn't have to pay for since it was collecting dust in the garage). With the size of my basement, I would need at least two of these to cool the entire basement....so it just made sense to use this one in the tent.
DanK...I dont think I did.....again, this is a site to the exact fans I have (oddly enough the web site doesnt even say whethere it's booster of centrifugal). But I believe they are centrifugal.
hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-8in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp

Again, thanks to you all for your insight.

Budda:afroweed:


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah that's an inline fan....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

That is a centrifugal inline.:aok:

That would do it if your ambient temp was lower.

81 deg in your basement Hate to hear what the upstairs is.


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is a centrifugal inline.:aok:
> 
> That would do it if your ambient temp was lower.
> 
> 81 deg in your basement Hate to hear what the upstairs is.



Lol....I was thinking the same thing.  

If the AC keeps your ambient temps down and you vent the hot air elsewhere you shld be okay.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you in veg or flowering?


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 12, 2012)

My recommendation honestly... an air conditioner is a great idea. if your basement is 81 degrees.... you're hooped for using fans bro, that's gotta mean it's pushing 85-90 outside. none of that air is good for cooling anything, it's just going to make things worse.

Hook the exhaust portion of the air conditioner to your exhaust hole and set the a/c to leave the room at 72ish it'll battle the heat constantly keeping it in the mid 70's but it's gonna cost you. Such is the price if growing in hot places


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'm pretty much with Bro . . . not exactly sure whether the a/c should run straight into the tent, doesn't sound right unless you time the a/c to go off with the lights? . . . seems like constantly cooling the ambient temp in the room and pulling floor-level fresh into the tent might level temps out better? . . . 

You could also consider knocking a passive vent that draws air from upstairs where your main a/c is already cooling, run a duct down to the basement floor and draw from that . . . I dunno, my optimum is 76-78f, so if you're at 100 - you gotta long way to go and you gotta hurry . . .

Something is just not right with this picture . . . with 2 8" fans you should be nowhere near that hot.  Double check that you have the airflow direction correct for each one - blowing air into the tent from the bottom and sucking it out the top.  If they're the exact same type and cfm, you should have neutral pressure inside. It's a big tent . . . if they _are_ set right, you might hafta change it and put them both pulling exhaust out the top . . . 

Also be careful if you're plugging the a/c unit to the same circuit as the lights, as you could get amp heavy.  I would try and plug it on a different circuit if at all possible . . . . especially since it will be thermostatically turning on/off during the lights on cycle.


jm2c :48:


----------



## Buddamonk (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, I was just as shocked when I learned my temp down there was 81....sheeszh. But the ac worked with keeping the temp steady between 76/78 while the light was on, and 82-83 when the lights go out.
I am currently in veg in the tent, but also in veg in another part of the house. It blows during summer time here on the east coast...Definitely a pricey hobby, but if your gonna do it at all.....mind as well do it right.
I have an inline duct fan vented to this old school vent shaft in the back of my home vented into the top of the tent, and the ac hose shooting up through there blowing the hot air outside. Then I have one of the 8" fans hooked into the bottom pushing the 81 degree air into the tent with the ac cooling the air down then blowing it out through the inline ducting to outside....should I hook the other 8" fan to the top of the tent and exhaust a carbon scrubber to that letting that vent into the area outside my tent? Lucky I have another flower room, so I can get my tent "perfect" before my girls go in there.....I promise pics today guys. Thanks for any and all help.
I'll be back in a ill


Budda


----------

